# GA16DE Performance Spec



## jgsh (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi y'all, me from Malaysia driving a 1991 Nissan Sentra with a GA16DE engine (4 doors). Just wondering if anyone could facilitate me with the performace spec for this car. Asked and even searched online only but this babe seem obsolete... can anyone help me out here? Everything stock!
Any leads would do...
Cheers!

http://jgsh77.multiply.com/photos/album/1


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

im not quite sure what you're asking, but if its how to mod up a ga16de then i have some answers. get the basic bolt-on's like intake (warm or cold air), header, and a 2 inch mendrel bends catback exhaust with straight through muffler. also you can advance the timing to 15 degrees (gives up to 5 horsepower), but you will start having to use premium. ga16de is a fun engine that packs a punch for such a little guy.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php


----------



## jgsh (Apr 18, 2005)

ekizz said:


> im not quite sure what you're asking, but if its how to mod up a ga16de then i have some answers. get the basic bolt-on's like intake (warm or cold air), header, and a 2 inch mendrel bends catback exhaust with straight through muffler. also you can advance the timing to 15 degrees (gives up to 5 horsepower), but you will start having to use premium. ga16de is a fun engine that packs a punch for such a little guy.


No not that... I want to know the specifications... like *BHP, max power, max torque, etc*... in the stock state

Oooo yea, I couldn't agree more on this GA engine... quite capable...
Some of my favourite links....
1) GA16DE Turbo Kit 
2) B13 with SR20DE spec


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

According to Edmunds the Performance Data is as follows: :hal: 
*Performance * 
Base Number of Cylinders: 4 Base Engine Size: 1.6 liters 
Base Engine Type: Inline 4 Horsepower: 110 hp 
Max Horsepower: 6000 rpm Torque: 108 ft-lbs. 
Max Torque: 4000 rpm Drive Type: FWD


----------



## jgsh (Apr 18, 2005)

B13boy said:


> According to Edmunds the Performance Data is as follows: :hal:
> *Performance *
> Base Number of Cylinders: 4 Base Engine Size: 1.6 liters
> Base Engine Type: Inline 4 Horsepower: 110 hp
> ...



Just what I need... cheers mate!


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

no problem! :cheers:


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Seeing 110 HP and 108 TQ does make me a little weak in the knees, but I do like the fact of how light we are! More important on the edmunds info is weight: 2372 pounds!


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks there is a lot of room to tune that turbo. I am so used to seeing smooth lines and peaks across the board.


----------

